# Books On Pentecostalism



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 30, 2011)

I have Walter Chantry's book "Signs of the Apostles" and am looking for other books on Pentecostalism.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2011)

What brand of Pentecostalism? Merely the idea that speaking for tongues is for today, along with healing, etc? Or anything more specific, like Oneness Pentecostalism, Word of Faith, Grudem's ideas about prophecy, etc. 

From a Reformed perspective, I think O.P. Robertson and R. Gaffin have works on this subject. (I think Robertson's _Final Word_​ may be out of print.) I think Warfield's _Counterfeit Miracles_ also probably remains quite useful.

Calvin Beisner has a book on Oneness Pentecostalism. My guess is that there a few of those in your neck of the woods, but probably not as many as in certain parts of Louisiana or perhaps more to the west in MS. In Central Louisiana where I grew up, the term Pentecostal is synonymous with Oneness (or United) Pentecostal whereas elsewhere it generally refers to Trinitarian groups like the Assembly of God and the various Churches of God. 

On Word of Faith (i.e. the "name it and claim it" theology of Kenneth Hagin and his followers) D.R. McConnell's _A Different Gospel_ is excellent, even though my recollection is that he was a Pentecostal himself who was associated with Oral Roberts University at the time he wrote it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 30, 2011)

All of the Above.


----------



## Andres (Oct 30, 2011)

Perspectives on Pentecost by Richard Gaffin


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 30, 2011)

Two of the best are the Lutheran scholar, Douglas Judisch's "An Evaluation of the Claims to the Charismatic Gifts" (Baker) in which cessationist passages are exegeted, and Robert L. Reymond's "What About Continuing Revelations and Miracles in the Presbyterian Church Today?" (Pand R), both out of print.

douglas judisch - AbeBooks 

O.Palmer Robertson's talks on tongues and prophecy are excellent also:

Monergism ::


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 30, 2011)

Conterfeit Revival by Hannegraf and Charismatic Chaos by MacAurther come to mind as sort of "popular level" books.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> All of the Above.



There are so many books that it's probably going to be hard to know what to get. I've probably forgotten about a lot of them since this hasn't been an area of study of mine for about a decade. 

MacArthur's _Charismatic Chaos_ is good from a popular perspective, although the "New Calvinists" don't like it for obvious reasons.  My recollection is that MacArthur relies heavily on McConnell when addressing Hagin's theology, which is probably still very prevalent on TBN and similar things. McConnell proved that Hagin borrowed heavily (to the point of plagiarism) from E.W. Kenyon, an early 20th Century "New Thought" teacher who If I recall correctly did not profess to be a Christian. MacArthur also gives a survey of the origins of Pentecostalism with Charles Parham as well as William Seymour and the Azusa Street Revival in Los Angeles ca. 1906.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Oct 30, 2011)

Peairtach said:


> Two of the best are the Lutheran scholar, Douglas Judisch's "An Evaluation of the Claims to the Charismatic Gifts" (Baker) in which cessationist passages are exegeted, and Robert L. Reymond's "What About Continuing Revelations and Miracles in the Presbyterian Church Today?" (Pand R), both out of print.



Judisch's may be out of print but it is still not that hard to get your hands on it. I liked it, my only issue is when he responds with typical Lutheran exegetes of passages on baptism and the Lord's supper. But overall it is a great little book.


----------

